# Ford Focus RS Mk1 fall in love with Project Awesome



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi folks,

I would like to show you my lastest detail. 
During this detail I used the following products:

*Wash*
Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam
Meguiars APC
Chemical Guys Glossworkz
Zymol Sponge
TBM with Grit Guards

*Wheels & Arches*
Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Nanolex Professional Sealant (thanks again to Florian for the sample !)
Bilt Hamber Surfex
Chemical Guys Bare Bones

*Claying*
Chemical Guys Luber
Zaino Z-18

*Paint*
3M Fast-Cut Plus
Menzerna Intensive Polish 3.02
Menzerna PO85RD
Menzerna Top Inspection
Project Awesome (2 coats)
Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer
Polishing Pads from Lake Country, 3M and Menzerna

*Trim*
303 Aerospace Protectant
Chemical Guys Clear-Seal Detailer (for the paint protection film)

*Glass*
Stoner Invisible Glass

There a four products I would like to write some words about:

Chemical Guys Glossworkz: 
A great shampoo. It cleans really well and leaves a great shine behind. Glossworkz COULD BE my #1 shampoo BUT I haven´t tried the Gloss-It Shampoo yet.

Nanolex Professional Sealant: 
Used it on the wheels, the rear bumper and the spoiler. Easy-on and off. First impression about beading, sheeting and dirt repellent was very good. This could be a real winner !

Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer: 
In my honest opinion the best detail spray on the world. It really improves the surface gloss and slickness. Very easy to use. Real streak free finish ! Amazing product !

Last but not least, Project Awesome:
or should I say Project Outstanding ! I´m totally impressed. Applied 2 coats of PA without any problems. It gaves a warm deep gloss. More like a wax than a sealant. I think its worth every penny and I would it buy again without a doubt. It became my #1 LSP !!!!!!
Thanks to Polished Bliss and Gloss-It for this AWESOME product !


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice list 

Mark


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

we need pictures! can't resist a nice picture of a mk1 RS


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Have some problems with the pics guys. But I do my very best to fix it !!!!


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

looks soo nice mate, try using photobucket then paste the


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I thin all you need to do is put these







either end of the http links you have installed.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool pictures and a great finish!


----------



## Dave170 (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

cochem reg plate too iirc, only minutes from the ring...lucky bugger!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice motor and great job. PA is an excellent product!


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice one! :thumb: You've got some relly good photos there.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

CHRIS172CUP said:


> cochem reg plate too iirc, only minutes from the ring...lucky bugger!


yes mate ! only 20 mins to drive ! 

@ all:
thanks for all the comments so far ! I really appreciate it !


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

Project Awsome been thinking long and hard about getting some of this?

great job on the RS aswell fella


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

andyt13 said:


> Project Awsome been thinking long and hard about getting some of this?
> 
> great job on the RS aswell fella


Thanks mate ! All I can say GET IT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

good finish m8 but hold on a german with a ford ????? thats a bit wrong is it not???? lol


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome Job, detailing & photographic skills to match:thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> good finish m8 but hold on a german with a ford ????? thats a bit wrong is it not???? lol


I work for mercedes benz, hope that counts !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Nicely done! Car looks stunning!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Nice car mate. I miss my old MK1, got a MKII now though. Cochem is a lovely place, we visited last time at the ring.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I do like seeing threads on the Mk1 RS Focus. This looks like another :argie:stunning example, nice work.

Everyone who has commented on Project Awesome has really liked it.

Chris.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic, very nice photos! :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great work, looks lush!


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

Is that a car, or some kind of blue laser? Amazing work. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the comments so far !


----------

